# How Much Nicotine To Add?



## ace_d_house_cat (12/8/20)

Hey guys, 

I'm trying to ween my wife off of high nicotine e-liquid and it's been working so far, she's come down from 18mg to 12mg and is happy. The next step is to try 6mg. 

I've purchased a 120ml bottle of her favourite juice but could only get 3mg. I've just realized that I've still got lots of nicotine left over from my one shot kit that I ordered from BLCK Vapour. 

My question is; how much nicotine should I be adding to a 120ml 3mg bottle to bump it up to 6mg? 

Any help would be appreciated here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (12/8/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm trying to ween my wife off of high nicotine e-liquid and it's been working so far, she's come down from 18mg to 12mg and is happy. The next step is to try 6mg.
> 
> ...


What is the strength of your existing nicotine from BLCK Vapour?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/8/20)

Depends on the strength of your nic

for 36mg it should be around 10ml
for 46mg it should be around 7.83ml

IF my calculations are correct. 

Hopefully one of the more experienced mixers can corroborate my findings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/8/20)




----------



## Hooked (12/8/20)

@Silver gave this formula here.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/8/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


>


3.6ml should up it from 3mg to 6mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/8/20)

Hooked said:


> @Silver gave this formula here.


Happy my math worked out correctly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> 3.6ml should up it from 3mg to 6mg



3.6ml added to the entire 120ml bottle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/8/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> 3.6ml added to the entire 120ml bottle?



yes. If your Nic is 100mg then 3.6ml of it in a total 120ml solution will give you 3mg.
You already have 3mg and you're wanting to add another 3mg to the bottle so you need to add 3.6ml.
If it was 0mg juice then you would add 7.2ml of your 100mg nic to get it to 6mg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/8/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> 3.6ml added to the entire 120ml bottle?


Yes, but as @Silver mentioned in his post, It might be better if you decant say 10ml and then try to up that. in that case you would add 0.3ml

the math work like this:

6 (target result) - 3 (current nic) / 100 (mg strength of additive) - 3 (mg of current juice)
3 / 97
0.0309.....

then you multiply the 0.0309 by the amout of juice (in ml) you're trying to up.
If you're going to up the entire 120ml bottle from the get go then 0.0309 * 120 = 3.7ml to add

if only 30ml then 0.0309 * 30 = 0.92ml

hope I made sense there

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/8/20)

Makes perfect sense, thanks for the help guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/8/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Makes perfect sense, thanks for the help guys!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ruwaid (12/8/20)

@ace_d_house_cat try this excel sheet as well. Used this for some time now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/8/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm trying to ween my wife off of high nicotine e-liquid and it's been working so far, she's come down from 18mg to 12mg and is happy. The next step is to try 6mg.
> 
> ...



Hi @ace_d_house_cat 
Have a look here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-nic-up-a-juice.t57992/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (12/8/20)

I went out a few weeks back and saw a lot of smoke coming from a vehicle we we parked close to so I asked the guy if they were vaping or smoking. Anyway they were fellow vapers. Later on we were at another area all stretching our legs so I went to chat a bit more, I asked him how much nicotine he was using. He pulled me aside. And let me into a secret. He said he had been of nicotine for years but due to the lock down his wife had converted to vaping as well. He was a DIY mixer and told her he was putting nicotine in hers and she was content vaping but she was using the same 0 Juice as him.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/8/20)

If there is not enough space in bottle for 4ml of nic, take 4ml out and fill 4ml nic.
Will anyone notice/feel the difference whether its 5.5mg, 5.8mg, 6,2mg, 7mg? Why so much trouble? Just add a bit and get on with it. No person in this world will notice the difference between 5,6 or7mg nic in a juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

